# مشاكل الحفر و طرق معالجتها



## رشيد الخولي (16 أغسطس 2007)

*1 مشاكل الحفر (Hole Problems):*


أثناء الحفر تواجهنا مشا كل عديدة, وتتراوح نوعيتها من حدود الزيادة الطفيفة في كلفة الحفر إلى كوارث أحيانا مصحوبة بخسائر ليست مادية فقط, بل بشرية أحيانا مما يجعل من هذه المشاكل عقبة لابد من تجاوزها, وذلك بوجود شخص يسمى خبير مشاكل الحفر الصعبة ذات الخطورة المتزايدة.
تنقسم مشاكل الحفر إلى نوعين:
× مشاكل ناتجة عن الشروط الطبقية وعن محتوى الطبقات التي نخترقها وطبيعتها.
× مشاكل ناتجة عن الطريقة المتبعة في الحفر, وكذلك العناصر التي تعمل على إنجاز البئر.
*1.1 تهريب سائل الحفر (Mud loss):*

يعرف تهريب سائل الحفر بأنه دخول سائل الحفر (وليس فاقد الرشح) بشكل كلي, أو جزئي في الطبقة المفتوحة على البئر.
*1.1.1 تصنيف تهريب سائل الحفر:*

× تهريب بسيط:
وهو من (2-4m3) في الوردية, وهذا التهريب لا يمكن اكتشافه أحياناً إلا أنه وفي خزانات سائل الحفر هناك ما يسمى فواشة توضع على الجدران, ومن خلالها نحدد مستوى السائل في الخزان, فعند انخفاض مستوى السائل يؤدي إلى وجود تهريب مع أن هذا التهريب بسيط ولا حاجة لمعالجته لأنه بسيط.

× تهريب متوسط الشدة:
وهو من (10-15m3) في الوردية, وهذه الكمية لا يمكن إهمالها, لأنها ذات كلفة مرتفعة ولا يجوز متابعة الحفر إلا بعد معالجته.
× تهريب شديد:
وهو بضعة أمتار مكعبة في الساعة, وأحياناً يصل إلى (10m3/h), وهنا أيضاً لا يجوز متابعة الحفر إلا بعد المعالجة.
× تهريب كلي:
أي ما يضخ في البئر يدخل في الطبقة, وله نوعان:
ü تهريب كلي مع بقاء البئر ممتلئ.
ü تهريب كلي مع إفراغ البئر.
*1.1.2 أسباب تهريب سائل الحفر:*

× سبب طبيعي:
وهو ناتج عن الضغط الطبقي المنخفض.
× سبب تقني:
وهو ناتج عن الضغط الهيدروستاتيكي المرتفع لسائل الحفر, والناتج عن الوزن النوعي المرتفع إذا كان سائل الحفر بحالة سكون, أما إذا كان سائل الحفر متحرك فيضاف إلى الضغط السابق الضغط الناتج عن الاحتكاك. 
1 Equation 
وبالتالي فإن أسباب التهريب هي.
*1.1.3 حل مشكلة التهريب:*

يكون حل هذه المشكلة تبعاً لنوع التهريب وشدته ولحظة اكتشافه:
× إنقاص الوزن النوعي:
ويتم ذلك دون التوقف عن الحفر (إذا كان التهريب بسيط), أي مع متابعة الحفر, وذلك لدورة واحدة أو دورتين ونراقب فيما إذا انتهى التهريب أم بقي مستمراً, وإذا بقي مستمراً عندها:
× ننقص غزارة سائل الحفر:
أي نقوم بإنقاص سرعة سائل الحفر في الفراغ الحلقي ونراقب إذا انتهى التهريب أم لا, وإذا بقي مستمراً عندها:
× ننقص اللزوجة: 
وذلك للحد الأدنى الذي يسمح بمتابعة الحفر, فإذا كان التهريب بسيط, فالحلول السابقة كافية للحد منه بشكل كبير, أما إذا كان التهريب كبيراً, فالحلول السابقة غير كافية نتبع الحلول القادمة.
× نقلل من درجة تقبل الطبقة لسائل الحفر:
فمن هيدروليك الموائع الجوفية كان:
2 Equation 
وهذه المعادلة تصف درجة تقبل الطبقة, وحتى نقلل منها (لاحظ أن كلاً من ,h ثابتين لا يمكن تغيرهما) نقلل من k والتي بدورها تعتمد على المسامية ونوعها, وبالتالي للتقليل من k نستخدم مواد سادة للتهريب (Bredging material), والتي تقسم إلى:
ü مواد سادة للتهريب طبيعية:
وهي غير مصنعة ورخيصة الثمن, مثل التبن وقشور الفاصوليا نشارة الخشب قشور بذر القطن, وقشور بذر الزيتون.
ü مواد سادة للتهريب صناعية:
وهي مواد أكثر كلفة من سابقتها وقد تكون أكثر فعالية ولكن هذا ليس بالضرورة, ومنها صفائح الميكا (وهي رقائق تطحن بأبعاد صغيرة وفقاً للنفوذية والتركيب الحبيبي للصخر).
وبفرض أن هذه المشكلة لم تحل مع إن الحلول السابقة كافية لإنهاء أي تهريب إلا إذا كان شديداً عندها نضخ حصى (وذلك بعد أن نحدد أبعاد الشقوق), بحيث يشكل هذا الحصى مصفاة ومن ثم نضيف المواد السادة للتهريب, وإذا لم تنجح الحلول السابقة عندها:
× نضخ اسمنت في البئر:
حيث يضخ الاسمنت بتركيز ما, وعند تجمد هذا الاسمنت في المسامات ينغلق جزءاً من مسامات المنطقة, وهذه الطريقة يفترض أن تكون حلاً, ولكن عندما يضخ الاسمنت سيختلط مع سائل الحفر, وبالتالي قد لا يتصلّب, وإذا تصلّب قد يكون غير متصل, وعندها لن نحل هذه المشكلة لهذا نحاول مرّة أخرى.
× تجميد المياه في الطبقة بضخ (N2) فيها, ثم ضخ الاسمنت بالطبقة:
وفي هذه الحالة لا بد من معرفة فترة تجمّد المياه وفترة تصلّب السائل الأسمنتي, ثم نجري دوران لسائل الحفر لمعرفة إذا انتهى التهريب أم لا, وإذا لم ينتهي:
× هجر البئر:
ويتم هذا في حالة كنا قريبين من السطح, أما إذا كنا بالمرحلة الوسطية, أو الإنتاجية عندها نجري دراسة اقتصادية لمعرفة أيهم أقل كلفة أن نحفر بئر جديد, أو نتابع الحفر بنفس الشروط وعند متابعة الحفر نستخدم الحفر الأعمى (Blind Drilling) (أي نحفر دون معرفة ما يحدث في البئر حيث أنه ما يضخ في البئر من سائل حفر لا يخرج وبالتالي لا يدري ما يحدث في البئر) وهذا الحفر الأعمى يتطلب استخدامه شرطين:
ü أن تكون جدران البئر ذات ثبوتية جيدة وألا تحوي الطبقات على أي من الموائع أما بالنسبة للثبوتية فحقيقةً لا يوجد طبقة ذات ثبوتية جيدة, ولهذا نستعيض عن ذلك بتعبئة البئر بالماء وبشكل مستمر في كل من المواسير والفراغ الحلقي.
ü توفر كميات من الماء, لأن الماء سيدخل للطبقة ولن يخرج.
*1.2 اندفاع الموائع الطبقية (Blow Out):*

وهو اندفاع الموائع الطبقية من المجال المفتوح للبئر إلى داخل البئر بشكل لا إرادي, وذلك بسبب كون الضغط الطبقي أكبر من الضغط داخل البئر.
*1.2.1 اندفاع المياه الطبقية:*

إن اندفاع الموائع الطبقية أحياناً يسبب مشاكل, فعند وصولنا مثلاً إلى عدسة (أو طبقة) مائية ذات ضغط مرتفع عندها سيحدث اندفاع لهذه المياه الطبقية وستخرب خواص سائل الحفر وقد لا تتوقف عملية الحفر بكاملها.
إن اندفاع المياه الطبقية قد لا يكون بسيطاً أو شديداً ونكتشف ذلك من خلال ارتفاع مستوى السائل في الخزانات وحل هذه المشكلة هي فتح البئر وجعل هذه الطبقة تعطي الماء حتى ينخفض ضغطها ويتوقف الاندفاع أما عن نتائج هذا الاندفاع فقط هي تخريب خواص ومواصفات سائل الحفر.



*1.2.2 اندفاع النفط والغاز:*

نلاحظ أن الوزن النوعي لكلاً من النفط والغاز أقل من الوزن النوعي لسائل الحفر, وبالتالي فعندما يحدث اختلاط ما بينهم وبين سائل الحفر عندها سيقل الضغط المعاكس على الطبقة, وبالتالي ستندفع الموائع وقد يحدث انفجار للبئر.
إن هذا الاندفاع يحدث بشكل تدريجي إذا كان سائل الحفر ساكناً, أما عندما يكون بحالة حركة (بحالة دوران) عندها إن سائل الحفر سيخرج إلى السطح, وبالتالي ستخرج الغازات منه عند تعرضه للضغط الجوي, وبهذه الحالة نادرا ًما يحدث انفجار, وبالتالي يحدث الإنفجار عند التوقف لاستبدال ماسورة, أو استبدال رأس الحفر.
نكتشف هذا الاندفاع عند مراقبتنا للسطح, حيث أنه عندما تصعد فقاعات الغاز للسطح يزداد حجمها وبالتالي يمكن رؤيتها من على السطح وعندها نقوم بتركيب القلم مباشرةً ونجري دوران لسائل الحفر, عندها سيحدث هناك استبدال لسائل الحفر الحاوي على الغاز بآخر جديد,
وإذا لم نكتشف ذلك عندها سيصبح سائل الحفر مغوّزاً, وبالتالي ستعطي الطبقة كميات أكبر من الغاز وقد يدفع هذا الغاز سائل الحفر إلى خارج البئر, وذلك تبعاً لضغط الطبقة وضغط عمود سائل الحفر الحالي, وعند حدوث مثل هذه المشكلة يمكن السيطرة عليها باستخدام موانع الإندفاع والتي تعمل بآليتين:
× إما بشكل يدوي, حيث يوجد على الحفارة دواليب على بعد (15-20m) ونستخدم هذه الدواليب لإغلاق اﻠ (BOP).
× أو بشكل آلي من لوحة التحكم (Control panel).
وإذا لم نستطع أن نغلق الbop بإحدى الطريقتين السابقتين, عندها نستخدم أي طريقة متوفرة لدينا فإذا توفرت طائرات هيلوكبتر نقوم بواسطتهم بضخ الاسمنت على البئر.
ونلاحظ أنه إذا تمكنا من إغلاق اﻠ (BOP) عندها نكون قد سيطرنا على المشكلة ولكن لم يتوقف الاندفاع والحل هنا أن نجعل الاندفاع يستمر حتى يتعادل الضغط داخل البئر مع الضغط الطبقي, فعند ثبات الضغط على السطح فلن تعطِ الطبقة أي موائع ثم نفتح تفريعة أسفل اﻠ (BOP) ونأخذ منها عينة لسائل الحفر ونقيس الوزن النوعي ومعنا الضغط على السطح عندها نحدد ضغط الطبقة ونضيف له (0.04), ومن ثم نحضر سائل الحفر وفقاً للضغط المحسوب.
ولكن إذا حدث الاندفاع عند استبدالنا لرأس الحفر (أي في حالة الرفع والإنزال) عندها نتمكن من إضافة القلم لإحداث تدوير لسائل الحفر, وفي هذه الحالة لا بد من إغلاق مواسير الحفر بواسطة وصلة حديدية تنتهي بسن وتحوي على تفرعات جانبية مع صمامات نركبها بسرعة (إذا لم نستطع من تركيبها قبل إغلاق اﻠ (BOP) لأن قوة الاندفاع ستكون كلها داخل مواسير الحفر) ومن خلال هذه الوصلة نضخ سائل الحفر حتى يصبح الضغط على السطح مساوياً للصفر, عندها نكون قد قتلنا البئر, بعدها نفتح الصمامات أسفل اﻠ (BOP) ونقوم باستبدال سائل الحفر.
ولكن إذا لم تكن مواسير الحفر موجودة في البئر, عندها مانع الاندفاع سيغلق على مواسير التغليف, وبالتالي نحول إلى ماسورة قتل البئر, عندها سيستمر الاندفاع حتى يحدث تساوي بالضغط, ونستدل على ذلك من خلال مقياس الضغط, ثم نضخ سائل الحفر لقتل الطبقة, ثم نفتح اﻠ (BOP) (لأن الطبقة لم تعد تعطِ الموائع), ثم ننزل جزء من مجموعة المواسير الحفر والقلم, ونستبدل سائل الحفر بالسائل الجديد المحضَّر.
*1.3 استعصاء مواسير الحفر (Pipe Sticking):*

استعصاء مواسير الحفر يعني منعها من الحركة العمودية, أو الدورانية أي توقف العمل.
*1.3.1 الطبقات التي تسبب الاستعصاء:*

× الطبقات الطرية القابلة للانتفاخ:
وهي طبقات الغضار القابلة للانتفاخ, وتكون قوة الاستعصاء تابعة لنوعية الغضار وشراهته فكلما كان الغضار أكثر شراهة كلما امتص ماء أكثر, وزاد حجمه أكثر, وازداد الضغط على المواسير أكثر, وتزداد قوة الاستعصاء, وتزداد الخطورة أكثر. 
× الطبقات الزاحفة:
وهي التي تزحف باتجاه البئر, ليس بسبب امتصاصهما للماء وانتفاخهما, وإنما بسبب كون الضغط في البئر مقاسها أقل من الضغط الذي يؤمن لها الثبوتية والسكون, وتقسم إلى:
ü الطبقات الغضارية الزاحفة:
وهو عبارة عن الغضار الصفائحي, وبالتالي عند دخول الماء إليه ستتخلخل هذه الصفائح, فتزحف باتجاه البئر 
ü الطبقات الملحية:
حيث أن الملح صخر لين قابل للانضغاط فعند تقع تحت ضغط مرتفع سيندفع قسم منه باتجاه البئر, وبالتالي ستتناقص سماكته لهذا تتهدم الطبقات التي تعلوه, وبالتالي يحدث الاستعصاء, ولكنه يسبب تهدم الطبقات العلوية وليس بسبب زحف قسم من الملح.
ü الاسفلت:
حيث أن الإسفلت كان صخر خازن هاجر منه النفط لسبب ما فتحول إلى الإسفلت, ونظراً لبقاء جزءاً من المركبات الثقيلة للنفط فيه اكتسب لونه الأسود, ويقسم الإسفلت من حيث درجة خطورته إلى:
إسفلت عادي: وهو الذي يتواجد على السطح, أو بالقرب من السطح وهو يعتبر إحدى الدلائل الحسية على تواجد النفط بهذه المنطقة, ولكن هذا الإسفلت يتم التعامل معه وكأنه صخر عادي لأنه حيادي بالنسبة للماء, فهو لا يتأثر به ولا يؤثر فيه.
إسفلت متوسط الخطورة: وهو الذي يتواجد على أعماق متوسطة وعند حرارة (100deg) حيث يصبح هذا الإسفلت بسبب درجة الحرارة (وليس الضغط) ذو ليونة معينة, وليس صخر حيادي, أي أنه قد يزحف إذا توفرت له الظروف المناسبة, وعند مصادفة هذا الإسفلت لابد أن نتعامل معه بدقة, حيث أنه إذا دخل إلى البئر, عندها سيتصلب (لأن سائل الحفر وظيفته التبريد), وبالتالي سيحدث هناك استعصاء, ولكن سيبقى ليّناً, بحيث أن قوة الاستعصاء قليلة.
إسفلت شديد الخطورة: وهو الذي يتواجد على أعماق كبيرة ودرجة حرارة عالية, عندها سيتحول هذا الإسفلت إلى مادة سائلة, وسيتحرك بسهولة إلى البئر, فهذا الإسفلت لا يتواجد ضمن مسامات الصخر, ولكنه يشكل طبقة بحد ذاتها, وهذا الإسفلت فضلاً عن مصادفته سنقع في مشكلة حقيقية لأن هذا الإسفلت حتى يبرد يحتاج لفترة كبيرة, حيث أن سائل الحفر يبرد بشكل تدريجي وليس لحظي, وهذا ما يسمح بدخول كميات أكبر من الإسفلت, وبعد أن يتصلب هذا الإسفلت سيأخذ قسم كبير من الفراغ الحلقي وسيكون على تماس مع سطح كبير من مواسير الحفر.
*1.3.2 كيفية تلافي مشكلة الاستعصاء:*

*1.3.2.1الطبقات الطرية القابلة للانتفاخ:*

× نخترق هذه الطبقات بسائل حفر لا يوفر لها الماء الكافي (الماء العذب فقط الذي يسبب انتفاخ الغضار), لهذا لا بد أن نضيف دوماً مقللات فاقد الرشح, ولكن هذه المقللات هي عبارة عن أملاح, وعند زيادة نسبتها في السائل أكثر من اللازم ستتصرف بشكل معاكس, وستزيد من فاقد الرشح, وبالتالي فإن درجة فاعلية هذه المقللات قد لا تكون كافية لتمكنا من اختراق الطبقات الغضارية بشكل سلس دون مشاكل.
× أو يمكن استخدام سوائل الحفر المشبعة بالملح, فالغضار عندها يتصرف كأي صخر حيادي, ولكن هذا السائل هو ذو تأثير تآكلي كبير, فالملح (كلوريد الصوديوم) يتصرف مع المعادن كتصرف حمض (HCl) معها, لهذا لا بد من إضافة موانع تآكل, وبالتالي فهذا يحد من استخدام هذا النوع من سوائل الحفر, ولكن إذا لم يكن هناك حل نستخدمه لفترة قصيرة.
× أو يمكن استخدام سوائل الحفر الكلسية, فالماء الحر بهذا النوع من السوائل يحوي على كلس, مما يحوّل هذا السائل إلى سائل ممنع, أي له مناعة بأن يتأثر, أو يؤثر على الطبقة, وهذا النوع من السوائل يتطلب المراقبة الدقيقة لتركيز شوارد الكلس, ومن الجدير ذكره أن سائل الحفر الكلسي يتعامل مع الغضار مهما كانت درجة تأثر الغضار بالماء.
× أو يمكن استخدام سوائل الحفر النفطية, حيث أن الغضار لا يتأثر بالنفط, ولكن من غير المنطقي استخدام سوائل الحفر النفطية لاختراق طبقة غضارية نتيجة لمخاطر هذا النوع من السوائل.
*1.3.2.2الصخور الزاحفة:*

× الغضار الصفائحي:
عند دخول صفائح الغضار إلى سائل الحفر في البئر, فإنها ستتوزع فيه, وستنتفخ ففي البداية سترفع من اللزوجة, وقد يصبح سائل الحفر غير قادر على الحركة, وعندها فإن هذه الصفائح ستتوضع على جدران البئر وعلى السطح الخارجي لمواسير الحفر, وبالتالي ستسبب الاستعصاء, وبالتالي يمكن منع زحف هذا الغضار ب:
ü استخدام وزن نوعي مرتفع لسائل الحفر, فهذا الزحف أصلاً يحدث بسبب حدوث خلل في الضغط مقابل الطبقة, ولكن لا بد أن ننتبه أن زيادة الوزن النوعي يرافقها استخدام فاقد الرشح.
ü استخدام سوائل حفر مشبعة بالملح, بحيث أن الماء الداخل لا يسبب تفكك لصفائح الغضار وهذا الحل كفيل بوقف أي زحف مهما كان نوعه.
× الطبقات الملحية:
نكتشف وجود الملح عن طريق:
ü زيادة سرعة الحفر الميكانيكية بشكل كبير, عندها من الخطأ أن نتابع الحفر بل لابد من التوقف لمعرفة ما هو سبب زيادة السرعة.
ü ارتفاع فاقد الرشح بشكل كبير.
ü ارتفاع اللزوجة بشكل كبير في البداية.
ü عن طريق المذاق أو قياس درجة الملوحة.
ü كما أن هناك مخابر مؤتمتة على الحفارة تعطي خصائص سائل الحفر لحظياً.
وبالتالي فإن الحل الأمثل والمنطقي عند اكتشاف وجود الطبقات الملحية هو استخدام سائل الحفر المشبع بالملح, عندها فالملح الذي يحفر بالطبقة لن يذوب بسائل الحفر, وإنما سيخرج على شكل فتاتات ملحية صخرية كأي صخر عادي, أما الطبقات التي تعلو الطبقة الملحية فلن تتهدم: لأن الوزن النوعي للسائل الملحي كبير, لهذا سيتشكل ضغط معاكس, وبالتالي سيمنعها من التهدم, كما أن سائل الحفر الملحي عادةً هو مبرِّد, لهذا سيحول الطبقات الملحية من زاحفة إلى طبقات ثابتة, حيث أن انحلال الملح بالماء يحتاج إلى درجات حرارة عالية.
× الإسفلت:
أيضاً عند مصادفة الإسفلت سترتفع السرعة الميكانيكية للحفر بشكل مفاجئ, وبالتالي فلابد من التوقف عن الحفر لمعرفة زيادة السرعة, والحلول هنا هي:
ü رفع الوزن النوعي إلى أكبر حد يسمح به الجزء المفتوح من البئر, وكون الطبقات الإسفلتية وجودها معروف مسبقاً, فإنه يتم عزلها بمرحلة مستقلة حتى نتمكن من اختراقها بأوزان نوعية عالية.
ü استخدام سوائل حفر نفطية: لأن مكونات الإسفلت ستنحل في النفط, شرط أن تكون درجة الحرارة كافية, وهي ستكون كافية: لأنه إذا كانت درجة الحرارة منخفضة لما زحف الإسفلت.
ü ويمكن تلافي زحف الإسفلت, كما ذكرنا سابقاً باستخدام أوزان نوعية عالية, أو باستخدام سائل حفر زيتي, وكلما قمنا بحفر بضعة أمتار نضخ اسمنت ثم نتابع الحفر من خلاله وهكذا حتى ننتهي من هذه المرحلة. 
ü 3-كما يمكن استخدام سوائل حفر ملحية, لأنها تقوم بالتبريد, وعندها سيبرد الإسفلت ولن يزحف باتجاه البئر. 
*1.3.3 حل مشكلة الاستعصاء إن حدثت:*

إن أول ما يلفت نظرنا للاستعصاء هو فقدان الحركة العمودية, فأثناء الرفع سيزداد الحمل على مؤشر الوزن بشكل مستمر عندها ستكون المواسير مستعصية, وبالتالي يمنع الاستمرار, وترفع المواسير ولابد من حل الاستعصاء على الشكل التالي:
× نقوم أولاً بتدوير المواسير, ولكن هذا الدوران قد لا يحل الاستعصاء, فهناك حركة دائرية ولكن غير كافية لحل الاستعصاء, وهذا قد يحدث إذا كان الاستعصاء مباشرةً فوق رأس الحفر.
× نقوم بالتدوير والشد بوزن إضافي تبعاً لأضعف نقطة في مواسير الحفر.
× ندور ونشد بعدد دورات أكبر وقوة شد أكبر, وإذا لم تحل المشكلة عندها يكون الاستعصاء كبيراً وغالباً هذا يحدث للأعمدة لأن قطرها كبير.
× نجري حمام نفطي حيث أن النفط اللزج عند تغلغله في الصخر سيعمل على خلخلته , حيث يضخ بضعة أمتار مكعبة من النفط, ثم يتبع بسائل الحفر حتى يصل هذا النفط إلى منطقة الاستعصاء ثم نتوقف (15-30min) ثم نقوم بالتدوير والشد.
× نجري حمام حمضي, حيث يتم اختيار نوع الحمض حسب الصخور المتواجدة وغالباً ما يستخدم (HCL) بتركيز (10-15%), وبالتالي سيقوم الحمض بإذابة أكبر قسم من الصخر فنضخ (1-2-3-4m3) من الحمض تبعاً لسماكة المنطقة المستعصية, ثم ندفعها بسائل حفر, ثم نتوقف (15-30min) حتى يحدث تفاعل ثم ندور ونشد مرة أو مرتين وحتى n مرة.
× إذا لم يحل الاستعصاء, عندها نقطع المواسير فوق نقطة الاستعصاء, والتي تحدد بالقياسات الجيوفيزيائية, وبالتالي تبقى المواسير المستعصية في أسفل البئر, والآن إذا كنا قريبين من السطح, عندها نهجر البئر, ولكن إذا منا بالقرب من الهدف النهائي للبئر, نقوم بطحن الجزء المستعصي باستخدام طواحن من الألماس, أو نهجر البئر, ونقوم بحفر بئر جديدة تبعاً للدراسة الاقتصادية, أو يمكن أن نميل البئر ولكن هذا ليس بالأمر البسيط.
*1.4 تهدم وانهيار جدران البئر:*

يحدث التهدم لجدران البئر بسبب الخلل الذي تحدثه أثناء الحفر بنزع جزء من الصخر, وبالتالي سيتشكل محصلة قوى ناتجة عن قوى أفقية وعمودية (من الأسفل ومن الأعلى) ومحصلة القوى هذه تعمل على إعادة التوازن للطبقات وإزالة هذا الخلل الحادث بها.
إن إعادة التوازن للطبقات بشكل تام غير ممكن إلا بهدم البئر, وهذا غير منطقي بالطبع كما أن استخدام سائل الحفر سيقلل من المشكلة, ولكن لن يزيل هذا الخلل حيث يتطلب ذلك أن يكون الوزن النوعي لسائل الحفر مساوياً للوزن النوعي الوسطي للصخور, وهذا غير ممكن تحقيقه, وبالتالي لا يمكن الاعتماد على الوزن النوعي لإزالة الخلل فقد يوجد طبقات بالأصل لن تتحمل الوزن النوعي المرتفع, عندها سيحدث تشقيق وتهريب لسائل الحفر, وبالنتيجة يمكن القول أنه لا يمكن الاعتماد على الوزن النوعي لإزالة الخلل.
*1.4.1 الطبقات القابلة للانهيار والتهدم:*

× الطبقات الفعالة:
وهي الطبقات التي تتأثر بسائل الحفر, أي الغضار الذي يمتص الماء وتتخلخل صفائحه, أي هو الغضار الصفائحي, فعند دخول الماء ما بين هذه الصفائح ستضعف الرابطة فيما بينها وبالتالي ستنهار, نتيجة هذا الانهيار هي توسع جدران البئر وانهيار بعض الطبقات الأخرى, كما أن هذه الصفائح عندما تدخل إلى سائل الحفر, ستتجمع على القاع فوق رأس الحفر, وتتحول إلى فتاتات, وبالتالي سيتشكل استعصاء أو لبادة.
× الطبقات الحيادية:
وهي كل الصخور ضعيفة التماسك (صخور رملية, أو متشققة بكثافة كبيرة للشقوق), فالطبقات الرملية ستدخل إلى سائل الحفر, وسترفع من تأثيره التآكلي, بالإضافة إلى أن هذا الرمل يفترض أن يشكل مكمن, وبالتالي سيؤدي إلى تخريب هذا المكمن, أما الصخور الأخرى فنتيجة انهيارها هي توسع قطر البئر, وأحياناً يحدث هناك استعصاء عند وجود مواسير الحفر, أما عند عدم وجودها فلابد من حفر هذه الصخور مرّة ثانية مما يسبب زيادة في الكلفة.
*1.4.2 كيفية زيادة ثبوتية جدران البئر:*

× يتم الاعتماد على الوزن النوعي لسائل الحفر, وذلك للحد الأدنى الذي يسمح به المجال المفتوح من البئر.
× عندما تكون الطبقات فعالة: الحل يعتمد على نوعية سائل الحفر, وليس على الوزن النوعي أي استخدام سائل حفر لا يسمح بدخول المياه إلى الغضار.
× عندما تكون الطبقات حيادية: هما لابد أن نعمل على تثبيت هذه الطبقات, وليس هناك وسيلة لذلك إلا أنه كلما حفرنا بضعة أمتار نقوم بالتغليف والسمنتة, فالمهم هنا هو التخلص من المشكلة وليس زيادة سرعة الحفر الميكانيكية.
*1.4.3 حل مشكلة التهدم والإنهيار:*

× بالنسبة للغضار: يحدث بعده استعصاء, وبالتالي نحل الاستعصاء.
× بالنسبة للرمل: نرفع الوزن النوعي حتى نتمكن من رفع الرمل الداخل.
× بالنسبة للصخور الأخرى: نادراً ما تسبب تهدم وانهيار.


----------



## asal_80_77 (17 أغسطس 2007)

thanka you man


----------



## رشيد الخولي (19 أغسطس 2007)

*1.1 تآكل مواسير الحفر (Drill Pipes Corrosion):*

*1.1.1 أنواع التآكل:*

*1.1.2 التآكل الكيميائي:*

وهذا نادراً ما تتعرض له مجوعة المواسير لأننا عادة ما نتعامل مع وسط حيادي وقلوي إلا عند استخدام سائل الحفر الملحي ولهذا لن نتطرق لهذا النوع من التآكل.
*1.1.3 ب-التآكل الميكانيكي:*

وهو يقسم إلى قسمين:
× التآكل الناتج عن وجود الجزء الصلب لسائل الحفر: وهذا ينتج عن ارتفاع الجزء الصلب في سائل الحفر مع سرعة كبيرة لسائل الحفر في مناطق التضيقات.
إن ارتفاع الجزء الصلب سيؤدي إلى:
ü التقليل من السرعة الميكانيكية للحفر.
ü الزيادة في عدد رؤوس الحفر المستهلكة.
ü زيادة زمن الحفر وبالتالي زيادة الكلفة 
ومع ذلك فهذا التآكل ليس ذو أهمية كما هو الحال بالنوع التالي من التآكل.
× التآكل الناتج عن احتكاك معدن مع معدن:
من المعروف أننا نحفر البئر على مراحل, وكل مرحلة نقوم بالتغليف والسمنتة, وبالتالي فإن مواسير الحفر ستعمل بوسط مفتوح ووسط مغلّف, وبما أنه لا يمكن إنجاز بئر شاقولية, لهذا سيكون هناك احتكاك ما بين مواسير الحفر ومواسير التغليف حيث ستقوم مواسير الحفر بتوجيه ضربات متكررة لمواسير التغليف مقابل مناطق انحناءها, مما سيؤدي إلى تعرض كلتا المجموعتين من المواسير إلى التآكل.
إن تعرض مواسير الحفر للتآكل هو الأسهل بسبب قدرتنا على استبدالها أما الأخطر هو تعرض مواسير التغليف للتآكل, لأنها ستفقد حينها وظائفها ومقاومتها, وهنا لا يمكن استبدالها, وبالتالي لا حلّ إلا هجر البئر.
*1.1.4 حل هذه المشكلة:*

× أثناء حفر الآبار الشاقولية:
ü لابد أن تكون مقاومة مواسير الحفر أقل من مقاومة مواسير التغليف, بحيث يحدث تآكل لمواسير الحفر دون مواسير التغليف.
ü يجب عدم استخدام أي مواد أو معادن قاسية عند تصنيع مواسير الحفر, حتى لا يرفع ذلك من مقاومتها للتآكل.
ü استخدام جلب مطاطية ليصبح الاحتكاك معدن-مطاط ويتم وضعها على كامل طول مواسير الحفر.
× أثناء حفر الآبار المائلة:
نقوم باستخدام الحفر التوربيني عند بداية حفر الجزء المائل, ومع ذلك نحن نقلل من التآكل ولا نمنعه لأنه من ميزات الحفر التوربيني هو حدوث رج, ولكن هذا التآكل لا يقارن مع ما يسببه الحفر الطاحوني.


----------



## رشيد الخولي (22 أغسطس 2007)

*1.1 التلبد:*

يمكن أن يحدث التلبد أثناء الحفر, أو أثناء التغليف وذلك إما لرأس الحفر, أو لمواسير الحفر أو لمواسير التغليف.
ويعرف التلبد بأنه توضع جزء من القسم الفعال (الغضار حصراً) في سائل الحفر سواء كان قادم من الطبقات, أو مضافاً على السطح على المعدات من جهة, وعلى جدران البئر من جهة ثانية.
*1.1.1 تلبد مواسير التغليف أثناء إنزالها:*

وهذا يحدث عند التوقف عن الإنزال لسبب ما من الأسباب, ويظهر هذا التلبد عند متابعة الإنزال عندها نلاحظ عدم نزول مواسير التغليف, وعند رفعنا لها لن ترتفع أيضاً عندها سيكون هناك إما استعصاء, أو تلبد ويمكن معرفة ذلك من خلال العمود الليتولوجي المتوفّر لدينا, فإذا لم يكن هناك طبقات تسبب استعصاء إذاً فالحالة هي تلبد.
يعتبر تلبد مواسير التغليف أسهل أنواع اللبادات المتشكلة, ويمكن أن نتلافى ذلك بل وأي نوع من اللبادات بالتحضير الصحيح لسائل الحفر, فالتلبد لا يحدث إلا إذا كان سائل الحفر ذو مواصفات غير صحيحة .
والحل هنا أن نشغّل مضخات سائل الحفر ثم الرفع, أو التحميل المفاجئ, أي الدفع للأسفل فنحن لا نحمل بشكل تدريجي ولكن نجري صدمة, ثم نحاول الرفع وهكذا.....
*1.1.2 تلبد مجموعة مواسير الحفر:*

والأكثر تعرضاً لذلك هي أعمدة الحفر بسبب قطرها الكبير, وهنا التلبد ناتج عن ارتفاع تركيز الجزء الصلب وكنا نحفر بطبقة غضارية, وبما أن سرعة سائل الحفر في الفراغ الحلقي بطيئة, فهذا سيتيح الفرصة للغضار بالتوضع على الأعمدة وعلى جدران البئر.
×  نتائج تلبد الأعمدة:
ü تخفيف الحمل على رأس الحفر, وكلما حاولنا التحميل أكثر, فإن اللبادة هي التي ستتلقى الحمل, وبالتالي لن ينتقل الحمل إلى رأس الحفر, وكأن هذه اللبادة ماصّة للحمل.
ü في حال عدم تشكل اللبادة بشكل كامل عندها سيحدث إفراغ للبئر, وسيحدث فعل مكبسي أثناء الإنزال.
× المعالجة:
نقوم بالتدوير وبالضخ السريع لسائل الحفر بالطبع تدوير دون تحميل.


*1.1.3 تلبد رأس الحفر:*

وهذا النوع من اللبادات لا تحتاج لوقت كبير حتى تتشكل, بل يكفيها بضعة دقائق (أما الأنواع الأخرى من اللبادات, فهي تحتاج إلى يوم على الأقل ونحن متوقفين عن العمل لتتشكل).
تتوضع هذه اللبادة على جسم رأس الحفر (لأنه خشن بسبب احتكاكه مع الصخور), أو ما بين ترس وترس آخر, وكلتا الحالتين تؤدي إلى إيقاف فعالية رأس الحفر.
× إن أنواع اللبادات التي تتشكل على رأس الحفر:
ü اللبادة التي تؤدي إلى الإفراغ: وهي أبسط لبادات رأس الحفر, فإذا تمكنا من الرفع, عندها سيحدث إفراغ كامل للبئر وليس هناك من وسيلة لملىء البئر, وبالتالي سيحدث هناك مشاكل أخرى مثل الانهيار, ولاحظ أن الإفراغ يحدث بشكل تدريجي ويمكن ملاحظة ذلك من خلال خروج سائل الحفر بكميات كبيرة من البئر, ولكن هناك مسألة هامة هو أننا عندما نقوم برفع تشكيلة الحفر فمن الطبيعي أن يحدث انخفاض لمستوى سائل الحفر بما يتناسب مع الحجم المرفوع لهذا نحن نقوم بتعبئة البئر ما بين وأخرى.
ü اللبادة التي تؤدي إلى الاستعصاء: وهذه اللبادة تمنع رأس الحفر من الحركة والدوران, ويمكن تجنب هذه المشكلة باختيار Q وVjet الملائمتين للتنظيف التام وباختيار سائل حفر ممنّع.
*1.1.4 حل هذه المشكلة:*

× اختيار Q وVjet بما يؤمن التنظيف التام واختيار سائل حفر ممنع, بحيث أن الفتات الذي يحفر يرفع فوراً.
× أن ننقص من سرعة الحفر حتى ترفع الفتاتات المحفورة.
× إذا كانت اللبادة لا تسبب وقف حركة المواسير, عندها تٌرفع إلى السطح, ويتم استبدال الدقاق وأخذ عينة من هذه اللبادة, حتى نحدد نوع سائل الحفر بناءً على نوع اللبادة والغضار.
× أما إذا تسببت اللبادة بوقف الحركة الخطية, عندها نضخ سائل الحفر بأكبر غزارة ممكنة أي نستخدم المضخات بطاقتها العظمى مع مراقبة مؤشر الوزن, ونستدل على إزالة قسم كبير من هذه اللبادة من خلال ثبات الضغط.


----------



## almakdy (23 أغسطس 2007)

*Thank you very much*


----------



## M7m9d (23 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لك يا اخي على هذه المعلومات


----------



## رشيد الخولي (24 أغسطس 2007)

*1.1 كسر رؤوس الحفر عند قاع البئر:*

× سبب حدوث كسر رؤوس الحفر:
ü بسبب ضعف وشح المعلومات عند حفر الآبار الاستكشافية 
ü بسبب العمل في منطقة شديدة التكسير تكتونياً حيث لا يمكن تحديد العمود الليتولوجي بشكل دقيق.
ü بسبب الاستعمال الخاطئ لرأس الحفر كاستخدام رأس حفر لصخور طرية في حفر صخور قاسية, أو التحميل مباشرةً على رأس الحفر ﺒ [FONT='Times New Roman','serif'](25ton)[/FONT], مثلاً ثم رفع الحمل ثم التحميل وهكذا.
ü بسبب الخطأ في اختيار نوعية المواسير, وبالتالي ستتعرض المواسير للاهتزاز, عندها سيتعرض رأس الحفر لأحمال متكررة صغيرة وكبيرة, وبالتالي سيكسر أسنان, أو تروس رأس الحفر.
ü بسبب استخدام رأس الحفر زمن أكبر من اللازم طمعاً بحفر بضعة أمتار إضافية, عندها سيحدث احتكاك طبيعي لقاعدة الترس مع جسم رأس الحفر, وبالتالي سيسقط الترس والرولمانات.
× حل هذه المشكلة:
كل ما سبق من أسباب تؤدي إلى كسر وسقوط الأسنان والتروس إلى قاع البئر, عندها لا يمكن متابعة الحفر برأس الحفر الجديد ومخلفات رأس الحفر القديم على القاع لهذا لابد من إخراجها عن طريق استخدام مغناطيس وهو ماسورة طرفها السفلي بشكل متعرج ومائل ويحوي قرص ممغنط, حيث ينزل هذا المغناطيس مع مجموعة المواسير ويحمّل عليه ببضعة أطنان وذلك عند الوصول إلى القاع حتى تدخل الأسنان بالقاع ونقوم بالتدوير مع ضخ سائل الحفر (لتنظيف المخلفات من الطين حتى يتمكن المغناطيس من التقاطهما) ويتم ذلك لمدة 1/4 -1/2 ساعة, وهكذا حتى نخرج كل مخلفات رأس الحفر القديم.
تعتبر هذه الطريقة فعالة جداً وينصح باستخدامها من فترة لأخرى وذلك لتنظيف القاع من برادة رأس الحفر القديم حتى يكون عمل رأس الحفر الجديد أكثر فعالية.
ولكن هناك مخلفات غير قابلة للمغنطة, وبالتالي لا ترفع بواسطة المغناطيس مثل الألماس ولهذا لا يسمح بوقوع حبيبات الألماس إلى قاع البئر, ويتم ذلك باختيار نظام الحفر العامل الرئيسي فيه التبريد عندها لن تتعرض الألماسات لأي مشكلة إلا التشقق وليس لها بل لجسم الرأس.


----------



## رشيد الخولي (24 أغسطس 2007)

انشاء الله يكون فيه الفائدة أرجوا الدعاء بظهر الغيب


----------



## رشيد الخولي (25 أغسطس 2007)

*1.1 كسر مجموعة مواسير الحفر:*

أثناء التحميل على رأس الحفر يكون قسم من الأعمدة معرضًا لجهد الشد والقسم الآخر (السفلي) معرضاً للانضغاط المحوري (Axial compressive Load)(وهو الجزء الذي نحمل بواسطته), ويفصل ما بين القسمين المقطع الحر (Neutral Point) والذي لا يتعرض لشد وانضغاط.
× وبالتالي يحدث الكسر بسبب: 
ü بسبب وقوع المقطع الحر في منطقة الوصل ما بين عمودين عندها سيكسر الشرار بجزءه الذكري الذي سيبقى بالعمود العلوي, مع ذلك فإن الحفر سيستمر على ما يرام, أما أثناء الرفع سنلاحظ أن الجزء السفلي من الأعمدة سيبقى في البئر.
ü بسبب وقوع المقطع الحر في منطقة المواسير, عندها ستكسر المواسير, ونلاحظ ذلك فوراً لأن الحفر هنا سيتوقف, حيث أن المواسير ليس قدرة على تدوير الأعمدة.
ü كسر المواسير أثناء الرفع أو الإنزال, وذلك بسبب الإغلاق الخاطئ لبوابة الرافعة على رأس الماسورة, عندها سيحدث رفع لبضعة أمتار ومن ثم سيحدث كسر للمواسير.
ü كسر المواسير عند الشد بوزن إضافي لحل مشكلة الاستعصاء.
× نتيجة الكسر: 
ü بالنسبة للأعمدة: تحافظ على شكلها.
ü بالنسبة للمواسير والأعمدة: أي إذا تم كسر للمواسير والأعمدة, فإن المواسير ستتعرض لإجهاد كبير بسبب اصطدامها مع قاع البئر, وبالتالي ستفقد المواسير خطيتها وتصبح متعرجة.
× حل هذه المشكلة:
ü كسر أعمدة الحفر:
وهي من أبسط المشاكل لأن الأعمدة لن تغير من شكلها, وهنا سنستخدم جهاز اصطياد مذكر ((1) رأس جهاز الاصطياد, (2) سن, (3) جزء مسنن من الخارج, (4) جزء مفتوح ليسمح لسائل الحفر بالمرور) والذي ينزل بشكل عادي مع مجموعة المواسير (فوقه أعمدة ثم مواسير) حتى نقترب من الطرف العلوي للأعمدة, ثم نشغل المضخات وننزل ببطئ مع مراقبة جهاز الوزن ولحظة دخول الجهاز بالعمود سيتناقص الحمل على مؤشر الوزن وسيرتفع الضغط على المضخات (وهذا الأهم لأن تناقص الحمل قد يكون بسبب احتكاك الجهاز مع جدران البئر), عندها سيصنع الجهاز سن داخل الأعمدة وعند التأكد من أن السن المتشكل كافي لرفع الأعمدة نقوم بالرفع.
إن هذا السن المصنوع ليس بالضرورة أن يكون في منتصف الأعمدة, ولكن بما أن قطر الأعمدة كبير لهذا على الأغلب أن يكون السن في منتصف الأعمدة , وكما يمكن أن يدخل الجهاز في الفراغ ما بين الجدران والأعمدة, عندها سيتناقص الحمل على مؤشر الوزن دون ارتفاع الضغط على المضخات لهذا لا بد من إعادة المحاولة عدة مرات.

ü كسر مواسير الحفر:
وهنا لا بد من تحديد منطقة الكسر, ما لابد من تحديد شكل الطرف العلوي للمواسير المكسورة(هل هو أفقي أم مائل....) وهذا يتم باستخدام قرص من الرصاص مع مجموعة مواسير الحفر, قطره يساوي قطر رأس الحفر, حيث ينزل هذا القرص حتى نصل إلى احتمال وجود الطرف العلوي للمواسير, ثم ننزل يبطئ شديد وعند الاستناد بشكل مفاجئ نحمل بضعة أطنان حتى يتم رسم الطرف العلوي للمواسير ومن خلال الشكل الذي سنحصل عليه يمكن أن نحدد شكل الطرف العلوي للمواسير,ثم ننزل جهاز اصطياد أنثوي (الاجزاء نفس الجهاز المذكر) ونمسك المواسير من الخارج وعند ملاحظة الاستناد ندور لصنع الشرار على السطح الخارجي للمواسير لعدة حلقات تكفي لرفع المواسير.

نلاحظ أن مشكلة كسر المواسير وخاصةً عند سقوطها أثناء الرفع أو الإنزال ليست مشكلة سهلة الحل, فأحياناً يكون رأس المواسير بعيداً عن المركز عندها وتبعاً للعمق الذي وصلنا إليه نحدد إما أن نهجر البئر, أو نطحن الطرف العلوي للمواسير, ثم ننزل مجدداً القرص الرصاصي لمعرفة إذا كنّا قد شكلّنا رأس علوي بمنتصف البئر, وإذا لم يتم ذلك نعيد مرة ثانية وثالثة وهكذا...............


----------



## رشيد الخولي (25 أغسطس 2007)

و هذا الرابط لمن يريد تحميل الملف كاملاً
http://rapidshare.com/files/51266057/__1607___1606___1583___1587___1577____1575___1604___1581___1601___1585__3.doc.html


----------



## kareemadel (25 أغسطس 2007)

لو كان عندك ملف كيفية الحفر من البدايه خالص ياريت تحطه وشكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## رشيد الخولي (26 أغسطس 2007)

إنشاءالله نحاول تأمين ملف من بداية الحفرا


----------



## رشيد الخولي (28 أغسطس 2007)

يبدوا أن المهتمين بمجال الحفر قلائل و كأن كل المهندسين لا يحبون الحفر


----------



## kareemadel (28 أغسطس 2007)

i like drilling plaese send any file about drilling and i want to be your friend i think u have many information about drilling this my e-mail Blue_water201************* and i want know what course i can take to improve myself....thank u


----------



## احمد العروشي (28 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تخصص هندسة الحفر من احسن واجمل التخصصات بمجال النفط 
ان شاء لله بعد شهر آخد البكالوريوس بالهندسة النفطية عامة والحمد لله نملك من المعلومات مايوهلنا 
به>ا المجال
المهم موضوع مهم جدا الا انني احببت ان أضيف لكم فقرة بسيطةوهي تضم الحل المستخدم في مشكلة
loss circulation الا وهي تم من آلشائع الآن استخدام مايسمى under balance drilling بمعنى ان يتم الحفر بألاخص بالطبقات العدم متماسكه بحيث يكون ضغط عمود السائل اقل من ضغط الطبقات وبدلك ضغط الحفرةhydrostatic pressure أقل من ضغط الطبقات فيتم تفادي مشكلة loss circulation فيتم الحفر بدون مشاكل وبدون تكلفة 

اتمنى ان تكون مشاركتي جيدة معكم وان شاءلله عالقريب أزودكم بمعلومات جيدة وملفات والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (29 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات القيمة فى فرع هام من هندسة البترول


----------



## Sherif2500 (15 سبتمبر 2007)

thanks alot man thats a real great effort


----------



## رشيد الخولي (15 سبتمبر 2007)

أهلاً بك 
و أود التنبيه إلى أن هذه المشاركة تحتوي على رابط للتحميل بينما المشاركة الثانية لا يوجد
فيها رابط للتحميل


----------



## حسين احمد9 (15 سبتمبر 2007)

rsheedkl قال:


> *1.1 تآكل مواسير الحفر (Drill Pipes Corrosion):*
> 
> *1.1.1 أنواع التآكل:*
> 
> ...


وشكرا جزيلا اخوكم حسين


----------



## mojahid (19 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور علي الموضوع 
بس الموضوع طيل فيا حبذا لو وضعت في شكل ملفات مرفقة مثلا Pdf
وسيكون أفضل وتكون في شكل كتاب


----------



## رشيد الخولي (19 سبتمبر 2007)

يا صدسقي الملف موجود كملفword في الصفحة السابقة


----------



## رشيد الخولي (19 سبتمبر 2007)

هذا الرابط لمن يريد تحميل الملف كاملاً
http://rapidshare.com/files/51266057/__1607___1606___1583___1587___1577____1575___1604_ __1581___1601___1585__3.doc.html


----------



## رشيد الخولي (24 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
هذا ملف يحوي على بعض المصطلحات المهمة في الهندسة البترولية
أرجوا أن يعجبكم
Drilling_Engineering.pdf


----------



## رشيد الخولي (18 أكتوبر 2007)

[FONT='MS Reference Sans Serif','sans-serif']In order to find crude oil underground, geologists must search for a sedimentary basin in which shales rich in organic material have been buried for a sufficiently long time for petroleum to have formed. The petroleum must also have had an opportunity to migrate into porous traps that are capable of holding large amounts of fluid. The occurrence of crude oil in Earth’s crust is limited both by these conditions, which must be met simultaneously, and by the time span of tens of millions to a hundred million years required for the oil’s formation. [/FONT]
[FONT='MS Reference Sans Serif','sans-serif']Petroleum geologists and geophysicists have many tools at their disposal to assist in identifying potential areas for drilling. Thus, surface mapping of outcrops of sedimentary beds makes possible the interpretation of subsurface features, which can then be supplemented with information obtained by drilling into the crust and retrieving cores or samples of the rock layers encountered. In addition, increasingly sophisticated seismic techniques—the reflection and refraction of sound waves propagated through Earth—reveal details of the structure and interrelationship of various layers in the subsurface. Ultimately, however, the only way to prove that oil is present in the subsurface is to drill a well. In fact, most of the oil provinces in the world have initially been identified by the presence of surface seeps, and most of the actual reservoirs have been discovered by so-called wildcatters who relied perhaps as much on intuition as on science. (The term _wildcatter_ comes from West Texas, where in the early 1920s drilling crews encountered many wildcats as they cleared locations for exploratory wells. Shot wildcats were hung on the oil derricks, and the wells became known as wildcat wells.)[/FONT]​[FONT='MS Reference Sans Serif','sans-serif']An oil field, once found, may comprise more than one reservoir—that is, more than one single, continuous, bounded accumulation of oil. Several reservoirs may be stacked one above the other, isolated by intervening shales and impervious rock strata. Such reservoirs may vary in size from a few tens of hectares to tens of square kilometers, and from a few meters in thickness to several hundred or more. Most of the oil that has been discovered and exploited in the world has been found in a relatively few large reservoirs. In the United States, for example, 60 of approximately 10,000 oil fields have accounted for half of the productive capacity and reserves.[/FONT]


----------



## mojahid (18 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور علي المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة..


----------



## sseaea (28 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sseaea (28 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sseaea (28 يناير 2008)

rsheedkl قال:


> [FONT='MS Reference Sans Serif','sans-serif']In order to find crude oil underground, geologists must search for a sedimentary basin in which shales rich in organic material have been buried for a sufficiently long time for petroleum to have formed. The petroleum must also have had an opportunity to migrate into porous traps that are capable of holding large amounts of fluid. The occurrence of crude oil in Earth’s crust is limited both by these conditions, which must be met simultaneously, and by the time span of tens of millions to a hundred million years required for the oil’s formation. [/font]
> 
> [FONT='MS Reference Sans Serif','sans-serif']Petroleum geologists and geophysicists have many tools at their disposal to assist in identifying potential areas for drilling. Thus, surface mapping of outcrops of sedimentary beds makes possible the interpretation of subsurface features, which can then be supplemented with information obtained by drilling into the crust and retrieving cores or samples of the rock layers encountered. In addition, increasingly sophisticated seismic techniques—the reflection and refraction of sound waves propagated through Earth—reveal details of the structure and interrelationship of various layers in the subsurface. Ultimately, however, the only way to prove that oil is present in the subsurface is to drill a well. In fact, most of the oil provinces in the world have initially been identified by the presence of surface seeps, and most of the actual reservoirs have been discovered by so-called wildcatters who relied perhaps as much on intuition as on science. (The term _wildcatter_ comes from West Texas, where in the early 1920s drilling crews encountered many wildcats as they cleared locations for exploratory wells. Shot wildcats were hung on the oil derricks, and the wells became known as wildcat wells.)[/font]​[FONT='MS Reference Sans Serif','sans-serif']An oil field, once found, may comprise more than one reservoir—that is, more than one single, continuous, bounded accumulation of oil. Several reservoirs may be stacked one above the other, isolated by intervening shales and impervious rock strata. Such reservoirs may vary in size from a few tens of hectares to tens of square kilometers, and from a few meters in thickness to several hundred or more. Most of the oil that has been discovered and exploited in the world has been found in a relatively few large reservoirs. In the United States, for example, 60 of approximately 10,000 oil fields have accounted for half of the productive capacity and reserves.[/font]


english is the best


----------



## Drilling-Engineer (10 فبراير 2008)

thanx bro rsheedkl for this information but i think its better to just make this whole writting in a PDF file

thank you again


----------



## العميل الخاص (13 فبراير 2008)

موضوع جميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## halim mohamed (15 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر اخى الكريم وجعله الله فى ميذان حسناتك


----------



## رؤى ج (26 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رشيد الخولي (7 مارس 2008)

أهلا وسهلا و أتمنى أن يتم إغناء هذا الموضوع من قبل المهندسين الكرام


----------



## علاء الحكيم (20 مارس 2008)

مشكور أخي العزيز


----------



## مونيا الليبية (9 مايو 2008)

شكرا جدا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## ابن سيينا (29 يوليو 2008)

Thank'sssssssssss


----------



## هيدروسيد (31 يوليو 2008)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع لرائع والجميل


----------



## لخضر سليماني (1 أغسطس 2008)

اولا احي جميع الاعضاء واقول السلام عليكم 
انا مهندس بالحفر واعتز بذالك كوني حفار فارجو ان تفيدوني بخبرتكم في هذا المجال


----------



## لخضر سليماني (1 أغسطس 2008)

اولا احي جميع الاعضاء واقول السلام عليكم 
انا حفار واعتز بذالك وارجو ان نستفيد من منيملكون الخبرة


----------



## لخضر سليماني (1 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## موح الجيري (10 أغسطس 2008)

احمد العروشي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> تخصص هندسة الحفر من احسن واجمل التخصصات بمجال النفط
> ان شاء لله بعد شهر آخد البكالوريوس بالهندسة النفطية عامة والحمد لله نملك من المعلومات مايوهلنا
> به>ا المجال
> ...


 هذا المجال في تطور دائم


----------



## موح الجيري (10 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## موح الجيري (10 أغسطس 2008)

ماذا عن المشاكل المتعلقة بسوائل الحفر


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (17 أغسطس 2008)

هناك معلومات جميلة جدا عن مجال الحفر 
من كتب وفيديوهات هاضيفها 
ان شاء الله
وللاستفادة اكتر 
زور المنتدى المجانى 
eng4aal.yoo7.com
ستجد فيه الكثير عن الحفر


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (2 سبتمبر 2008)

merci beaucoup


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (25 سبتمبر 2008)

× سبب حدوث كسر رؤوس الحفر:
ü بسبب ضعف وشح المعلومات عند حفر الآبار الاستكشافية 
ü بسبب العمل في منطقة شديدة التكسير تكتونياً حيث لا يمكن تحديد العمود الليتولوجي بشكل دقيق.
ü بسبب الاستعمال الخاطئ لرأس الحفر كاستخدام رأس حفر لصخور طرية في حفر صخور قاسية, أو التحميل مباشرةً على رأس الحفر ﺒ [FONT='Times New Roman','serif'](25ton)[/font], مثلاً ثم رفع الحمل ثم التحميل وهكذا.
ü بسبب الخطأ في اختيار نوعية المواسير, وبالتالي ستتعرض المواسير للاهتزاز, عندها سيتعرض رأس الحفر لأحمال متكررة صغيرة وكبيرة, وبالتالي سيكسر أسنان, أو تروس رأس الحفر.
ü بسبب استخدام رأس الحفر زمن أكبر من اللازم طمعاً بحفر بضعة أمتار إضافية, عندها سيحدث احتكاك طبيعي لقاعدة الترس مع جسم رأس الحفر, وبالتالي سيسقط الترس والرولمانات.
× حل هذه المشكلة:
كل ما سبق من أسباب تؤدي إلى كسر وسقوط الأسنان والتروس إلى قاع البئر, عندها لا يمكن متابعة الحفر برأس الحفر الجديد ومخلفات رأس الحفر القديم على القاع لهذا لابد من إخراجها عن طريق استخدام مغناطيس وهو ماسورة طرفها السفلي بشكل متعرج ومائل ويحوي قرص ممغنط, حيث ينزل هذا المغناطيس مع مجموعة المواسير ويحمّل عليه ببضعة أطنان وذلك عند الوصول إلى القاع حتى تدخل الأسنان بالقاع ونقوم بالتدوير مع ضخ سائل الحفر (لتنظيف المخلفات من الطين حتى يتمكن المغناطيس من التقاطهما) ويتم ذلك لمدة 1/4 -1/2 ساعة, وهكذا حتى نخرج كل مخلفات رأس الحفر القديم.
تعتبر هذه الطريقة فعالة جداً وينصح باستخدامها من فترة لأخرى وذلك لتنظيف القاع من برادة رأس الحفر القديم حتى يكون عمل رأس ال


----------



## رشيد الخولي (1 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## رشيد الخولي (1 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## eng_teto75 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

اخوكم المهندس احمد ابو غياض مهندس ميكانيكا 

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## امجد حسين (5 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزا ء اخي العزيز على المجهود


----------



## امجد حسين (5 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ونريد منك مواضيع اكثر عن هندسة الحفر


----------



## رشيد الخولي (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
طرق حفر الآبار
مـــقـدمــه :
عرفت الآبار منذ القدم على أنها المصدر الرئيسي لاستخراج المياه الجوفية من داخل الطبقات. والبئر هو عبارة عن ثقب أنبوبي الشكل يخترق الطبقات الحاملة للماء حيث يتم داخله تجميع المياه ومن ثم جلبها إلى السطح للاستفادة منها. في السابق كانت عملية جلب الماء إلى السطح تتم بواسطة طرق شائعة قديمة مثل الدلاء. أما في الوقت الحاضر فقد اخترع الإنسان مضخات المياه التي مكنته من رفع كميات كبيرة من الماء من داخل البئر إلى السطح في فترة زمنية قصيرة ومن طبقات عميقة بطريقه سهلة وميسره وهذا ما سبب زيادة استهلاك المياه الجوفية. يتكون بئر الماء من جزأين رئيسيين كما هو موضح بالشكل التالي:

يتم تبطين الجزء الأول بطريقة لا تسمح بمرور المياه إلى داخل فجوة البئر وفي الوقت الحاضر أصبح البئر يبطن بأنابيب مصمتة تعرف بأنابيب التغليف Casing حيث توضع أنابيب التغليف مقابلة للطبقات الجيولوجية غير المنتجة أو التي لا يرغب المستهلك في استغلالها لسبب أو لأخر. أما الجزء الأخر من البئر فيحتوي على فتحات تسمح بمرور الماء وتجمعه داخل فجوة البئر والذي أصبح في الوقت الحاضر يبطن بأنابيب معدنية ذات فتحات مقننه ومدروسة جيداً تعرف بالمصافي Screens. ويتم اختيار نوعها وحجم فتحاتها عند تصميم البئر. وتوضع المصافي مقابلة للطبقات الجيولوجية المنتجة للماء والتي يرغب المستهلك في الاستفادة منها.

حفر آبار المياه الجوفية:

نتيجة للتعامل مع صخور ذات صلابة متفاوتة فقد تم تطوير العديد من طرق حفر آبار المياه الجوفية لتتناسب مع نوع الطبقات التي يتم حفرها وصلابتها وعمق البئر.
فمثلاً نجد أن الطرق المستخدمة في حفر الصخور الصلبه جدا مثل الجرانيت والدلومايت كثيف البنية تختلف عن الطرق المستخدمة في حفر الصخور الهشة المفككة من رواسب مجاري الأنهار الرملية والحصوية. لذالك فقد أصبح اختيار طريقة حفر الآبار يرتبط ارتباطاً وثيقا بمنطقة إنشاء البئر وطبيعة صخورها وأصبحت بعض طرق حفر الآبار أكثر شيوعا ونجاحا في بعض المناطق عنها في مناطق أخرى. وعلى الرغم من ذلك فمن الضروري أحيانا تحوير عملية الحفر لتتناسب مع عمق البئر وقطرة وطبيعة الخزان الجوفي وأخيرا مع الغرض الرئيسي من أنشاء البئر.
وتتم خلال هذه المرحلة ( مرحلة الحفر ) من مراحل إنشاء البئر عملية الحفر الفعلية التنفيذية له وتتكون هذه المرحلة بدورها من خمس عمليات مختلفة هي: 

1.	مرحلة الحفر Drilling Stage .
2.	مرحلة وضع أنابيب التغليف Casing Installation Stage .
3.	مرحلة تركيب المصافي مع وضع حشوة الحصى إذا تطلب أنشاء البئر ذلك Screen Placement Stage.
4.	مرحلة تثبيت أنابيب التغليف بواسطة الإسمنت وعزل الأجزاء غير المرغوب في أسغلالها Cementing or Grouting Stage .
5.	مرحلة تنمية البئر وتجهيزة للاستخدام النهائي Development Stage .
________________________________________

طرق حفر الآبار:
تمثل طرق حفر الآبار العمليات الفعلية التي يتم خلالها ثقب صخور الخان الجوفي وما يعلوه من صخور طباقية بطرق ميكانيكية مختلفة لذالك فأن هناك طرق مختلفة لحفر الآبار نذكر منها:
1.	طريقة الحفر بالآلة السلكية (الدقاق).
2.	طريقة الحفر بالدوران الرحوي.
3.	طريقة الحفر بالدوران الرحوي العكسي.
4.	الآبار المدفوعة ( المدقوقة ).
5.	الآبار المحفورة يدويا.
1.	طريقة الحفر بالآلة السلكية (الدقاق):
عرفت طريقة الحفر بالآلة السلكية أو الدقاق من قبل الصينيين الذين استخدموها منذ حوالي أربعة آلاف سنه مضت واستطاعوا بواسطتها الحفر إلى أعماق كبيرة وصلت حوالي 3000 قدم. وتعتمد هذه الطريقة على إسقاط جسم صلب حاد وارتطامه بالصخور مما يسبب تهشمها وتكسيرها. ويؤدي تكرار عملية الارتطام مرات عديدة إلى اختراق الجسم الصخري الصلب و إحداث ثقب أسطواني داخله. لذا فإن الحفر بهذه الطريقة يتطلب استخدام مطرقة ثقيلة يتم رفعها وإسقاطها على الصخور. وتنتهي مطرقة الحفر بطرف حاد يعرف برأس الحفار Drilling Bitوهو الذي يؤدي إلى ثقب الصخور في المكان الذي تسقط عليه المطرقة. ويتكون عمود الحفر الكامل لهذه الطريقة من خمسة أجزاء رئيسيه وهي:

1.	رأس الحفار Drilling Bit:
وهو الجزء الذي ينتهي به عمود الحفر من الطرف السفلي ويقوم بثقب الصخور وتهشيمها عند سقوطه عليها. ينتهي رأس الحفار بنهاية حادة تساعد على ثقب الصخور و اختراقها.

2.	عمود الحفارة Drilling Stem:
وهو عبارة عن ثقل يضاف إلى رأس الحفارة للمساعدة على تهشيم الصخور. كذلك يساعد عمود الحفار على ضمان استقامة البئر المراد إنشاؤه. فمن المعروف أ، أي ميل مهما كان بسيطا في عملية حفر الصخور واختراقها قد يؤدي إلى نشوء مشاكل كثيرة عند أنزال أنابيب التغليف والمصافي.

3.	رجاجات الحفارة Drilling Jars:
يتكون هذا الجزء من الرجاجات القابلة للانزلاق والمصنوعة من الحديد الصلب. وتنحصر مهمة هذه الرجاجات ف تخلص عمود الحفارة ورأس الحفارة من فتات الصخور المهشمة المتراكم فوقها وذلك باندفاع الرجاجات إلى الأعلى معطية قوة سحب كبيرة تعمل على تخليص الأجزاء المحتجزة من بين فتات الصخور. وتعتبر هذه العملية هي الوظيفة الرئيسية والوحيدة لهذا الجزء من الحفارة وليس لها أي غرض آخر بجانب ذلك.


4.	خيط الحفارة (حبل الحفارة Drill Line ) :
هو عبارة عن حبل ذو سمك يتراوح بين 0.625 و1 بوصة ( 25 – 16 ملليمتر ).
يعمل هذه الحبل على حمل كامل أجزاء الحفارة ويعطيها حركه دائرية كلما هوت على الصخور لتكسيرها. يمتد حبل الحفارة إلى أعلى برج الحفر حيث يلتف حول بكرة علوية تعرف بالبكرة التاجية Crown Socket ثم يمتد بعد ذلك إلى الأسفل مارا بعدد من البكرات الوسطية إلى أن ينتهي عند عربة الحفر حيث يلتف حول بكرة التخزين.

5.	تجويف الحبل Swivel Socket:
يعمل تجويف الحبل على ربط أجزاء الحفارة ببعضها البعض ويعطيها بالإضافة إلى ذلك وزنا أضافيا يساعد رأس الحفاره على تهشيم الصخور عند سقوطه عليها كما أنه يعطي القوه اللازمة للرجاجات لتخليص أجزاء الحفارة المحتجزة من بين فتات الصخور.
وتتلخص عملية الحفر باستخدام طريقة الدقاق في رفع راس الحفارة مع ما يعلوه من أثقال ( عدة الحفر ) وإسقاطها على الصخور لغرض تهشيمها. تتكرر هذة العملية مرات عديدة وبسرعة كبيرة مع أحداث حركة دورانيه لعدة الحفر في كل مرة ترتفع بها إلى الأعلى. وبالطبع فإنه عند تهشم الصخور يبقى حطامها داخل ثقب البئر وبذلك يقل معدل اختراق رأس الحفارة للصخور ويصبح من اللازم إزالة هذا الحطام وفي هذه الحالة سوف نحتاج إلى نزح البئر وإخراج فتات الصخور من داخله. يستخدم في عملية نزح البئر وإخراج فتات الصخور من داخلة دلو كبير الحجم Bailer. ولإتمام عملية النزح هذه يجب أن يكون الفتات الصخري على هيئة خلطة طينية يسهل نزحها. لذلك فإنه في حالة كون الصخور جافه وخاليه من المياه يجب إضافة الماء إلى فجوة البئر لتكوين الخلطة الطينية. يتصل الدلو بحبل يعرف بخط الرمل Sand Line وذلك لإنزاله داخل البئر ورفعه عند امتلائه بكسارة الصخور. ويعتمد سمك خط الرمل على وزن الفتات الصخري المتوقع رفعه من داخل البئر ويمتد إلى بكرة توجد في قمة برج الحفر تعرف ببكرة الرمل. 
تستخدم هذه البكره في إنزال ورفع دلو نزح البئر وكذلك في إنزال أنابيب التغليف والمصافي التي يتم تركيبها في أغلب الأحوال عند انتهاء عملية الحفر.
ولقد أثبتت طريقة الحفر بالدقاق على مدى آلاف السنين كفاءتها في العديد من المناطق وتحت ظروف جيولوجية مختلفة. ففي بعض المناطق وتحت ظروف جيولوجية يمكن اعتبار هذه الطريقة أفضل الطرق أو بالأحرى الطريقة الوحيدة التي يمكن استخدامها في حفر الآبار, خصوصا في المناطق التي تحتوي على مسامية ثانوية عالية على شكل تشققات في الصخور أو كهوف ( أي في المناطق الكاريستية ) حيث من الممكن فقدان دورة الطين عند استخدام طريقة الدوران الرحويه. 

	مميزات الحفر باستخدام طريقة الحفر بالدقاق : 
•	التكلفة المناسبة لقيمة برج الحفر ومعداته وبساطة استخدامها.
•	يمكن الاعتماد على العينات التي يتم جمعها بواسطة هذه الطريقة وتحديد أعماقها بدقة جيدة.
•	يمكن تشغيل الحفارة بواسطة فرد واحد فقط على الرغم من ضرورة وجود شخص آخر ليساعده على تشغيل وإدارة الحفارة.
•	بما أن حجم الحفارة غير ضخم (متوسط) فإنه يمكن نقلها إلى بعض المناطق الوعرة التي لا تصلها المعدات المستخدمة في طرق الحفر الأخرى.
•	يمكن نزح البئر في أي وقت يريده الحفار وبذلك يمكنه تحديد العطاء النوعي للبئر عند ذلك العمق.
•	الطاقة اللازمة لتشغيل الحفارة منخفضة جدا مقارنة بالطرق الأخرى.

	عيوب الحفر استخدام طريقة الحفر بالدقاق: 
•	انخفاض معدل اختراق الحفارة للطبقات الصخرية مما يتطلب وقتا زمنيا أطول للحفر.
•	ارتفاع تكاليف أنابيب التغليف حيث يتطلب الحفر بهذه الطريقة استخدام أنابيب ذات أقطار كبيرة وجدار سميك.
________________________________________


2.	طريقة الحفر بالدوران الرحوي:
عندما أصبح لزاما البحث عن مصادر جديدة للماء قد تقع على أعماق كبيرة من سطح الأرض تم تطوير طريقة الدوران الرحوي المباشر لزيادة معدل اختراق الحفارة للطبقات الجيولوجية ولزيادة أعماق الآبار لتصل إلى خزانات جوفية واقعه على أعماق كبيرة لم يستطع الإنسان الوصول إليها قبل تطوير هذه الطريقة. تتلخص طريقة الدوران الرحوي المباشر في أن رأس الحفارة عبارة عن بريمة تدور دورانا رحويا يؤدي إلى سحق المادة الصخرية التي يخترقها. وتتم إزالة نواتج سحق الصخور باستخدام دوره مستمرة من سائل طيني خاص يستخدم لهذه الطريقة يعرف بسائل الحفر . يضخ سائل الحفر عبر أنبوب الحفر إلى داخل البئر حيث يخرج من خلال فتحات في رأس الحفارة ليأخذ طريقة عبر الفجوة الموجودة بين أنبوب الحفر وجدار البئر حتى يصل إلى السطح. يوجه هذا السائل على السطح إلى حفرة خاصة تعرف بحفرة الترسيب Settling Pit ويترك في هذه الحفرة حتى يتم ترسيب ما يحمله من فتات الصخور الناتجة عن عملية الحفر ثم يتم نقلة إلى حفرة أخرى ليكون جاهزا للضخ مرة ثانية إلى داخل البئر. يتكون عمود الحفر في هذه من أربعة أجزاء رئيسية وهي:


1.	رأس الحفارة Drilling Bit:
وهو الجزء من الحفارة الذي يستخدم في سحق الصخور واختراقها بطريقة الدوران الرحوية. تتميز هذه الطريقة بوجود نوعين رئيسين من رؤوس الحفارات وهي :

•	رأس الحفار الخطافي Drag Bit:
وهو مصنوع من مادة معدنية صلبه يمكنها سحق الرواسب الرملية والطينية الهشة.

•	رأس الحفار الصخري Rock Bit:
وهو مصنوع من مادة الفولاذ المقواة بمادة التنجستين التي يمكنها من سحق واختراق الصخور الصلبه والرواسب الحصوية.

2.	طوق الحفارة Drilling Bit:
وهو الجزء السفلي من أنبوب الحفر الذي يتصل به رأس الحفارة. ويتكون طوق الحفرة من أنبوب أو أكثر ذات جدران سميكة لتعطي وزنا إضافيا لرأس الحفارة وتعمل على ضمان استقامة الحفر, كما يزود طوق الحفارة بمثبتات Stabilizers خاصة لزيادة فعالية الحفارة في الحفر الرأسي المستقيم دون التعرض لمشاكل ميل الحفر.

3.	أنبوب الحفر Drill Pipe:
عبارة عن مجموعة من الأنابيب التي غالبا ما يكون طول الواحد منها 20 قدما ( 6.1 متر ) وقد توجد بأطوال أخرى مختلفة , وقطرها بين 6 – 2.375 بوصات ( 120 – 60 ملم ) . الغرض الأساسي من استخدام هذه الأنابيب هو أمرار سائل الحفر من السطح حتى يصل إلى رأس الحفارة.

4.	الكيلي The Kelly:
يوجد الكيلي في أعلى عمود الحفر وهو عبارة عن أنبوب جدرانه ذات سمك كبير وشكل مختلف عن الأنابيب العادية، قد يكون الكيلي دائري أو سداسي أو مربع الشكل. يتصل الكيلي عند إحدى نهايتيه مع أنبوب الحفر وعند نهايته الأخرى مع الصحن الرحوي الدوار Drill Table حيث يمر خلال الصحن فيتقل الحركة الدورانية الهيدروليكية من الصحن الدوار إلى رأس الحفار من خلال تحريك عمود الحفر.
لقد صممت أجزاء عمود الحفر في طريقة الدوران الرحوي المباشر لتؤدي دورين رئيسين:
•	الدور الأول: هو ضمان دورة مستمرة من سائل الحفر طوال عملية الحفر منذ بدئها حتى انتهائها.
•	الدور الثاني: فهو تحريك رأس الحفارة وضمان اختراقه للطبقات الجيولوجية المتعاقبة.

	مميزات الحفر بطريقة الدوران الرحوي المباشر:
•	معدل اختراق رأس الحفارة للطبقات الجيولوجية يعتبر عاليا بالمقارنة مع الطرق الأخرى.
•	لا تتطلب هذه العملية تركيب أنابيب التغليف خلال عملية الحفر.
•	سهولة إنزال المصافي التي تعتبر جزء من عملية تركيب أنابيب التغليف.
•	يمكن نقل وتركيب معدات الحفر بهذه الطريقة بسرعة أكبر من الطرق الأخرى.

	عيوب الحفر بطريقة الدوران الرحوي المباشر:
•	التكلفة العالية لمعدات الحفر بهذه الطريقة.
•	تتطلب معدات الحفر صيانة دقيقه ذات تكلفة اقتصاديه عالية.
•	يتطلب جمع عينات الصخور المحفورة وتحديد أعماق هذه العينات إلى عمليات حسابية دقيقة.
•	يتطلب تشغيل الحفارة إلى فريق من الحفارين لا يقل عددهم عن شخصين.
•	إمكانية انقطاع دورة الطين في المناطق التي تحتوي صخورها على مسامية ثانوية عالية.
•	يجب أن تتوفر لدى الحفار الذي يستخدم هذه المعدات خبره ومعلومات علميه جيده عن تحديد الخواص الفيزيائية لسائل الحفر.
________________________________________

3.	طريقة الحفر بالدوران الرحوي العكسي:
نتيجة للطاقة المحدودة للمضخات في إزالة نواتج حفر الآبار بطرقة الدوران الرحوي المباشر فإن معظم الآبار المحفورة بالطريقة السابقة لا يزيد قطرها عن 24 بوصه. إضافة إلى ذلك فقد لوحظ أن معدل اختراق الحفارة للطبقات الجيولوجية خلال عملية الحفر بطريقة الدوران الرحوي المباشر تصبح غير مرضية عندما يزداد قطر البئر عن 24 بوصة. وللتغلب على هذه المشاكل فإنه عند الاحتياج لحفر آبار ذات أقطار كبيرة يمكن استخدام طريقة الدوران الرحوي العكسية. لا تختلف هذه الطريقة عن سابقتها كثيرا فتصميم معدات الحفر للطريقتين واحد تقريبا ولكن معدات الحفر بطريقة الدوران الرحوي العكسية أكبر حجما.
وهناك اختلاف رئيسي آخر يتعلق بدورة سائل الحفر, لأن سائل الحفر يترك لينساب إلى داخل البئر عبر الفجوة بين جدار البئر وأنبوب الحفر تحت تأثير الجاذبية ثم يمر السائل بعد ذلك عبر فتحات موجودة في رأس الحفارة إلى داخل أنبوب الحفر حيث يضخ إلى السطح, وبذلك تصبح دورة سائل الحفر عكس الطريقة السابقة وهذا هو سبب التسمية لهذه الطريقة.

	مميزات طريقة الحفر بالدوران الرحوي العكسي:
•	عدم تأثر مسامية ونفاذية الخزان الجوفي في المنطقة المنطقة المحيطة بجدار البئر على عكس ما يحدث عند استخدام طريقة الدوران الرحوي المباشر.
•	يمكن حفر آبار ذات أقطار كبيرة وبتكلفة اقتصادية مناسبة.
•	يمكن الحفر خلال جميع الطبقات الرسوبية ماعدا تلك التي تحتوي على نسبه من الزلط.
•	سهولة تركيب أنابيب التغليف والمصافي.

	عيوب طريقة الحفر بالدوران الرحوي العكسي:
•	الاحتياج إلى كميات وفيرة من الماء خلال عملية الحفر.
•	بما أن حجم معدات الحفر كبيرة جدا فإنها ذات تكلفه اقتصاديه عالية.
•	الاحتياج إلى مساحات واسعه ومحفورة لاستيعاب ساءل الحفر.
•	صعوبة نقل معدات الحفر إلى بعض المناطق نتيجة لضخامة حجمها.
•	الاحتياج إلى فريق عمل يتكون من عدة أشخاص لإدارة وتشغيل معدات الحفر.
________________________________________

4.	الآبار المدفوعة ( المدقوقة ):
الآبار المدفوعة أو المدقوقة Driven Wells هي عبارة عن آبار ضحلة يتراوح عمقها بين 10 و20 مترا, وتتراوح أقطار هذه الآبار بين 1.5 و4.0 بوصات. يتم عادة إنشاؤها في المتكونات الرسوبية الهشة ذات الحبيبات الدقيقة والتي لم يتماسك الفتات الصخري المكون لها. يتكون البئر المدفوع من أنبوب أو عدة أنابيب ذات نهاية سفلية مدببه تعرف بسن البئر Well Point وتستخدم لتسهل عملية دفع الأنابيب إلى داخل التربة إما بواسطة اليد أو باستخدام مطرقة حديدية ثقيلة. تشتمل الأنابيب التي يتكون منها البئر على جزء مثقب يمثل المصافي التي تمر خلالها المياه إلى داخل البئر. يتم حفر هذا النوع من الآبار في المتكونات الجيولوجية السطحية الضحلة التي لا يتجاوز عمق مستوى سطح الماء فيها عدة أمتار.
________________________________________

5.	الآبار المحفورة يدويا:
عرفت الآبار المحفورة يدويا منذ العصور القديمة إذ يتجاوز تاريخها عدة آلاف من السنين ومن الممكن أن تكون قد عرفت منذ وجود الإنسان على وجه الكره الأرضية. تتراوح أعماق الآبار المحفورة بين 10أمتار وأكثر قليلا من 30 مترا اعتمادا على عمق مستوى سطح الماء في الطبقة غير المحصورة , أما بالنسبة لأقطارها فهي تتراوح بين المتر الواحد والعشرة أمتار . يعتبر المعول و المجرفة هما الأداتان الرئيسيتان المستخدمان في حفر هذه الآبار. ولضمان سلامة البئر ومنع جدرانه من الانهيار فإنه عادة ما يبطن ببطانة دائمة من عصي الأخشاب أو الآجر أو الصخور أو من الأسمنت المسلح أو من أنابيب تغليف خاصة بهذه الآبار. وفي أغلب الأحوال يكون الجزء السفلي من هذه البطانة مثقب بحيث يسمح للماء بالمرور من الخزان الجوفي إلى داخل البئر والآبار المحفورة هي عبارة عن فتحه غير منتظمة تمتد من سطح الأرض حتى تصل إلى مستوى سطح الماء في الخزان الجوفي وعندئذ تمتد عدة أمتار تحت هذا المستوى. ونظرا للأقطار الكبيرة التي تتميز بها الآبار المحفورة فإنها يمكن أن تختزن كميات كبيرة من الماء داخل فتحة البئر.
من أهم مساوئ الآبار المحفورة سهولة تلوثها بالمياة السطحية أو الملوثات الموجودة في الغلاف الجوي أو بسقوط بعض الأجسام ( مثل الحيوانات السائبة ) داخل البئر و موتها ومن ثم تحللها مما يؤدي إلى تلوث الماء. يساعد على تلوث مياه الآبار المحفورة يدويا صعوبة إقفال هذه الآبار لكبر أقطار فتحاتها.


________________________________________
*


----------



## ايوان الاندلس (12 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
شكرا يا أخي على الموضوع القيم 
عندي سؤال.... ما هي العوامل المؤثرة على عملية الحفر وهل التركيب الجيولوجي للمنطقة والخواص الميكانيكية والطبيعية للصخور تؤثر على عملية الحفر؟


----------



## engg90 (12 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ايوان الاندلس (30 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ممكن اي معلومات عن الات حفر ثقوب التفجير في الصخور المستخدمة في المحاجر( انواعها ومميزاتها وعيوبها)
مع الشكر


----------



## مبتدئه (1 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

موضوع متميز جدا وما يميزه انه باللغه العربيه الاصيلة 

والاهم بانه يصلح للمبتدئين امثالي 

فشكرا جزيلا :84:


----------



## ahmed_sedky80 (1 فبراير 2009)

مشكور أخي علي هذا الموضوع المفيد مع دوام إضافة موضوعات جديده


----------



## شموخ النخيل (8 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جارى التحميل


----------



## عمر الناصر (10 فبراير 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير 
بس اذا امكن محتاج معلومات في" قابلية سوائل الحفر على رفع فتات الصخور "


----------



## عروة بن الأكرم (3 يوليو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الجهد
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رشيد الخولي (5 يوليو 2009)

*من مواضيعي*

من مواضيعي أيضاً ..............
القياسات السيزمية المتوضعة في الآبار....
http://knol.google.com/k/-/well-positioned-seismic-measurements/1ryetk6s5p8co/18

الطرق المستخدمة في سمنتة الآبار الغازية.........
http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/1ryetk6s5p8co/23#


----------



## داده موسى (18 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيل على هذا ايضاح المطلوب


----------



## زيزوchemist (4 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وننتظر منكم المزيد بعون الله وتوفيقه


----------



## stk (30 أبريل 2010)

هلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## زهير عبدالرحمن (21 أغسطس 2010)

*مواضيع عن الحفر*

إلي حضرة المهندسين محمد حمزة وهاني شرف الدين تحية طيبة ورمضان كريم .انا مهندس مياه أرجو شاكرا لسيادتكم التكرم بإرسال كتب عن مواضيع في تصميم وحفر الأبار.


----------



## ashky (24 سبتمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## بيبكا (9 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## داليا محمود ادم (10 يناير 2011)

شكراً حزيلاً


----------



## omar qais (16 يناير 2011)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه مشكووووووووور يا غالي


----------



## لطيفة الحاج (16 يناير 2011)

*هل يوجد موضوع عن المشاكل التي تواجه معالجة الغاز ؟؟
*


----------



## tarig888 (16 يناير 2011)

انا طارق مهندس جيولوجي ارجو افادتنا باحدث الأجهوة الجوفيزيائيه


----------



## حسن العلي المالكي (3 مارس 2011)

شكرا لكم
تسلمون


----------



## ود الغابه (4 مارس 2011)

*مشــكــــور علي الموضـوع الرائـع*


----------

